# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Petites annonces >  [VENTE] Livres d'informatique

## Vorkosigan

Bonjour,

Je desire me separer des livres suivants... ca interesse quelqu'un ?

NOM AUTEUR EDITEUR LANGUE Demand 
Mobile Phone Game Programming Michael Morrison SAMS EN 20  
Enterprise J2ME - Developping Mobile Java Applications Michael Juntao Yuan Prentice Hall EN 20  
Programming Jakarta Struts Chuck Cavaness O'Reilly EN 15  
Effective C++ Second Edition Scott Meyers Addison-Wesley EN 20  
Swing Second Edition Matthew Robinson - Pavel Vorobiev Manning EN 30  
La programmation sous UNIX - 3e edition Jean-Marie Rifflet Ediscience FR 10  
Construire une application XML J-C Bernadac - F. Knab Eyrolles FR 15  
Java Servlets Jason Hunter O'Reilly FR 10  
Java Security Scott Oaks O'Reilly EN 20  
Java par la pratique P. Niemeyer - J. Peck O'Reilly FR 10  

N'hesitez pas a poser des questions.

PS : La livraison peut se faire en main propre (Toulouse) ou par colis (auquel cas il faut rajouter en gros 6.46 euros de frais de port)

----------


## _Xavier_

Est ce que ces livres sont encore disponibles, Java par la pratique P. Niemeyer - J. Peck O'Reilly FR et  Construire une application XML J-C Bernadac - F. Knab Eyrolles FR ?

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

LA programmation sous Unix est de quelle anne?
Je serais intress par celui l.

----------


## shadowmoon

d'aprs amazon (http://www.amazon.fr/programmation-s.../dp/210006648X), elle date de 2002

----------

